# Newbie need help



## Slapy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am not sure if this is right forum to ask but I hope it is. I would like to run my own server and it would really help me if you could answer some of my questions. I would like to host on my server few personal websites probably in java, Minecraft server, mail server, probably own DNS(not sure about this one if I need it or not), TeamSpeak server, and data repository. I would like to go with nginx for HTTP and with MariaDB as a SQL server.

What Linux distro would you recommend me? I am thinking about Debian Wheezy or Squeeze.
How should I partition my disk?
Do you know about some good reading/guides I could use?

Thanks a lot in advance for helping me.


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 4, 2015)

Slapy said:


> What Linux distro would you recommend me? I am thinking about Debian Wheezy or Squeeze.


Personally I use Debian Wheezy as distro. Always have 



Slapy said:


> How should I partition my disk?


If you are new to linux, I wouldn't recommend it.




Slapy said:


> Do you know about some good reading/guides I could use?


This guide covers the most(although its a bit outdated), but you could find a bit more simpler guide if you just google around, or use youtube.
When using linux and such, google is your best friend.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2015)

Assuming you are brand new to linux, I recommend installing Ubuntu Server edition. The community is very good and the docs are easy enough to follow. 

If you have only 1 primary disk then you can let the OS auto partition it for you. It will build the FS and everything.


----------



## Slapy (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. I went with Debian Jessie and so far it's working pretty good. I also added own partition for /var and now I am not even sure for what it is but I am sure I was thinking about it a lot back then so it have to be good decision


----------

